

Why forums are a bad tool for customer support - mopoke
http://www.mikeyd.com.au/2013/10/10/why-forums-are-a-bad-tool-for-customer-support/

======
sgt101
Ok - we did a study that found each post is read by >100 people; how many
email exchanges reach those numbers?

